# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  داروسازی ( دارو پزشکی )

## amirhossein78

سلام بچه ها خسته نباشین حسابییییی
موضوع تاپیک کاملا واضحه 
میخوایم یه بار این رشته رو دقیق بررسی کنیم از اول تا ته یعنی از عمومی تا تخصص 
اگه کسایی که رو میشناسین که تخصص دارن ( به خصوص داروبالینی ) خواهش کنین ازشون که یکم در مورد تخصصشون و علی الخصوص درامدشون برامون توضیح بدن 
دارو سازی تا 6،7 سال اینده رو چجور می بینین؟؟ به نظرتون بالاخره یه روزی پرستیژش از پزشکی بالاتر میشه ؟؟ 
همینا دیگه - ببخشید اگه بیشتر در مورد دارمد و پرستیژ بحث میشه چون این ها دلایل اصلی انتخاب این رشتن 
بسم الله

----------


## amirhossein78

راستی در مورد رتبه بندی دانشکده های داروسازی کشور هم توضیح بدین 
ممنون

----------


## amirhossein78

up

----------


## amirhossein78

up

----------


## arefeh78

فکر کنم هست یه تاپیک مشابه این این تاپیک شما

----------


## amirhossein78

> فکر کنم هست یه تاپیک مشابه این این تاپیک شما



بله تاپیک بود ولی منحرف شد متاسفانه و کامل و جامع نبود

----------


## seyed sajjad

خیلی تاپیک در مورد داروسازی تو انجمن هس ک   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amirhossein78

up

----------


## amirhossein78

up

----------

